# Humminbird Helix 7



## parmachris (Sep 25, 2013)

AM looking into the Humminbird Helix 7 and am wondering if anyone has any opinions on them. 
thx


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm not overly impressed with my helix 7di or my helix 9 di gps. i think for the price the lowrance elite series gives crisper sonar/di. views


----------



## johnwells (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought a helix 9 si a couple months ago and really like it. I did have to play around with the transducer placement and a few settings to get it to work as advertised. There are some good youtube videos for the setting changes. It is real important to change the chart speed to match the boat speed to get clear images. I have liked mine enough to consider buying a second one to replace my 597.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the Helix 9 di/gps. I love it. I previously had Lowrance units and they worked well. The Lowrance have better seperation on the 2d sonar when marking fish. It depends what you're looking to accomplish with your electronics and where you fish. For what I do, I love the autochart feature on the Helix 9, use the DI quite a bit when fishing vertically. The Lowrance did cater a little better to when I was walleye fishing the big lake but that's only about 5% of my fishing so the Helix has been a good buy for me.


----------

